# Notebook startet, Bildschirm bleibt allerdings schwarz



## Cleenz (18. März 2009)

Servus Leute!

Ich habe ein Problem mit meinen Laptop. Ich habe einen HP dv9040ea und die passende Dockingstation dafür (die wo man das Gerät draufstellen kann). Gestern habe ich das Gerät aus der Dockingstation genommen und wollte im Wohnzimmer auf der Couch arbeiten, also über Akku. Als ich dann was kochen war hat das Gerät wie normal den Bildschirm ausgeschaltet. Das Problem ist nur der ging nicht mehr an. Ich habe also das Teil ausgeschaltet und wollte es wieder hochfahren, der Bildschirm blieb allerdings dunkel. Wieder zurück auf die Dockingstation und immernoch das gleiche Problem. Nach einigen Versuchen ging er dann auch wieder an und ich konnte ein Bild sehen. Windows 7 hat daraufhin das Diagnosesystem gestartet, allerdings keine Fehler entdeckt. Dann kam nur kurz ein Blue-Screen und er war wieder aus. Dann habe ich eine Zeitlang wieder nichts gesehen. Als ich dann nach einer Nacht Standzeit das Gerät wieder eingeschaltet habe ging er ohne Probleme an. Aber auch nur das eine mal. Jetzt sehe ich wieder nichts. Das lustige an der Sache ist aber er fährt ganz normal hoch. Ich höre wie Windows startet, ich kann mein Passwort eingeben und ich höre wie dann Skype startet. Ich sehe halt nur von allem nichts.
Dachte erst es würde an der GraKa liegen, aber ab und zu hatte ich ja ein Bild. Der Bildschirm kann also auch nicht kaputt sein. Auf dem externen Bildschirm wird übrigens auch immer nichts angezeigt wenn ich auf dem Laptop Bildschirm nichts sehe. Ein Wackelkontakt kann es eigentlich auch nicht sein, da ich den Latop zwischen den Versuchen wo es geklappt hat und denen wo es nicht geklappt hat nicht bewegt habe!

Ach genau, wenn ich nichts sehe kommen drei Pieptöne an der Stelle wo sonst der Bildschirm angeht. Ich glaube einmal lang und zweimal kurz.

Hat jemand eine Ahnung von euch was das sein könnte? Ich bin etwas verwirrt von der Situation...

Danke!


----------



## Herbboy (18. März 2009)

also, du hast das problem auch, wenn du nur im BIOS bist? hat denn die dockingstation nen anschluss für nen monitor? wenn du auch da kein bild hast, könnte es doch an der grafikkarte liegen. oder auch, wenn du den VGA/DVI-anschluss des Nbooks mit nem TFT benutzt.

leuchte mal bei dunklem zimmer mit ner taschenlampe ins display rein - sieht du das bild dann? dann is wohl bei der hintergrundbeleuchtung wasnicht o.k.


kann trotzdem auch ein wackelkontakt sein, vlt. nur ein minimaler. allein die vibration des Nbooks kann die entscheinden 1/10mm ausmachen, damit der strom gerade so fließt.


----------



## Bonsai (18. März 2009)

Cleenz schrieb:


> Ach genau, wenn ich nichts sehe kommen drei Pieptöne an der Stelle wo sonst der Bildschirm angeht. Ich glaube einmal lang und zweimal kurz.
> Danke!



Die Pieptöne deuten die Fehlerursache, sind aber Bios-abhängig

AMI-Bios: 1xlang, 2x Kurz: keine Grafikkarte, Monitoransteuerung defekt oder Video-ROM-Bios-Checksumme falsch

AWARD-Bios: Grafikkarte                             		defekt oder sitzt nicht richtig im Sockel


Was hast du für Bios?


----------



## Cleenz (18. März 2009)

@ Herbboy:

Das BIOS kann ich garnicht erst sehen. Der Bildschirm bleibt einfach die ganze Zeit schwarz. Das mit der Bildschirmbeleuchtung werde ich mal testen, allerdings wenn die defekt wäre würde ja wenigstens der externe Monitor funktionieren.

@Bonsai:

Ich hab keine Ahnung was da für ein BIOS drauf ist. Kann ich ja jetzt leider auch nicht mehr nachgucken. Im Endeffekt ist es ja aber auch wurscht, denn es scheint ja ein Fehler der Grafikkarte zu sein.

Werde das Teil heute oder morgen dann mal aufschrauben und gucken ob die GraKa fest sitzt oder ob die lose ist. Bin viel mit dem Gerät unterwegs, insofern könnte das schon sein. Es ist natürlich auch genau seit einem Monat die Garantie abgelaufen 

Vielen Dank schonmal soweit!


----------



## Bonsai (18. März 2009)

Cleenz schrieb:


> @ Herbboy:
> Werde das Teil heute oder morgen dann mal aufschrauben und gucken ob die GraKa fest sitzt oder ob die lose ist. Bin viel mit dem Gerät unterwegs, insofern könnte das schon sein. Es ist natürlich auch genau seit einem Monat die Garantie abgelaufen
> 
> Vielen Dank schonmal soweit!



Die Graka ist wahrscheinlich auf dem Motherboard drauf und kann somit nicht "verrutschen". Prüfe auf jeden fall nach, ob das Monitorkabel richtig auf dem Board sitzt (Stecker). Es kann aber auch sein, dass das kabel irgendwo Beschädigt wurde. Das passiert manchmal, vor allem am Scharnier.


----------

